# Two Grinders And Such In Sc



## glenbjackson (Nov 10, 2016)

http://bid.yellowtagauctions.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?yellowtag21/category/ALL


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 12, 2016)

Sunnen hone for 250 . KT hor. mill for 851 .   Someone took a hit .


----------



## glenbjackson (Nov 13, 2016)

Is that a high price?


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't believe so Glenn , when I said someone took a hit I meant the seller . But machinery like other stuff is only worth what someone will pay . Also it pays to be in the right place at the right time !


----------



## glenbjackson (Nov 13, 2016)

Ok gotcha.. Thought you were implying the buyer spent too much. Thanks though


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey Glenn , bout 10 yrs. ago I bought a Sunnen hone , It was a much older model than the one in that auction . I got it for 1,000. and I thought that was a good price at the time . That K&T I would say should have gone for around 6 to 7 K , I could be wrong as I've been out of the loop for awhile . So whats your story there Glenn  You lookin' to start a shop ?


----------



## glenbjackson (Nov 14, 2016)

westsailpat said:


> Hey Glenn , bout 10 yrs. ago I bought a Sunnen hone , It was a much older model than the one in that auction . I got it for 1,000. and I thought that was a good price at the time . That K&T I would say should have gone for around 6 to 7 K , I could be wrong as I've been out of the loop for awhile . So whats your story there Glenn  You lookin' to start a shop ?


Yes sir!!!!!
LONG story short...I like cars, my fav is Audi a8l, no manual version, dad's says "convert it!" (Like that's simple) and that's what started me looking for a lathe, for the flywheel. Since I've bought more machines, cranes, learned a bunch and gained more interest. Most of all.... Drum roll..,.... I feel more and more dumb!!! Yay!!!! Those masters, machine builders and engineers wow much respect.
Hopefully I'll eventually have a shop on the side. Till I get the space, I but cheap cheap machines. 
You're story?


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 14, 2016)

You just made my day Glenn , all the best to you . My story ? It's kind of like yours , a little I think . In high school (early 70s') we had a really nice machine shop , I took classes . I had a Austin Healey bug eye Sprite at the time and was making parts for it . After high school I enrolled in a local under grad collage and took more machine classes , at that time I was racing a Speedway bike ( please see a pic in the members hang out called my wasted youth ) . After dropping out of collage after about 3 yrs. I started working in machine shops , I needed money .  In one shop I met a guy he wanted to build a race car , I thought that was a good idea so we did . The car was built for a class (D Sports Racing) in the SCCA it had a tube chassis , alum. body and a Kawasaki 1,000 cc engine . It was a total waste of time and money . So that bormance was over but I still wanted to race . Next I bought a Formula Ford , Lola . I had a blast with that car , and that is the class where I should have stayed , but I didn't  next up was a Formula Atlantic with a Ford Cosworth engine , now I was in over my head big time so I folded the racing thing up and started a machine shop that was 85' . Ran the shop till 2009 , and now I'm retired . Thanks for asking bro. keep us posted .


----------



## glenbjackson (Nov 15, 2016)

Cool!! What was toughest part you've had to make for your racing career and then for a customer?
Plan is for my shop to, start to finish, to cast and machine custom bell housing.... Whatever to whatever. Gotta think of a scheme though to compete with adapter plates.


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 15, 2016)

Nothing compared to casting and machining a bell housing !  In my mind that would be quite a under taking , but you sound like the man for the job . When we were building the DSR that was all pretty straight forward we were able to buy a lot of stuff like up rights , we made the hubs though . The body we made, it was horrible . It was just sheet Alum. pop riveted together we got nic named the A/C duct haha . The FF I bought as a running car  and the FA I bought chassis and engine separate so when I did the assembly  there was some machining like custom AN fittings and brackets . One thing I had to make for the FA was a starter motor , I bought a Toyota starter and machined off the mounting plate then I made a mounting plate that fit , I actually sold a few . When I had the FA I needed a engine builder , with him we developed some valve train parts for the engine and sold them to Cosworth . We were working on a electronic ignition system , but right in the middle of that the class changed engines from Cosworth to Toyota so that was the end of all that .  It wasn't in tell I bought a CNC mill that things got difficult . When I bought the mill (85') CAD/CAM was not really available so for me programming was difficult .           Thanks for asking .


----------

